# Got a big boy saw today stihl ms460



## lessie08

Dang it i love this saw it's a beast i got a 36" barr for her , i met a guy the other week in the local hardware store and got me a previously bought but never used stihl ms441 for $700.00 i'm so excited that i can't hardly stand myself! So i had to tell somebody! Lol


----------



## lone wolf

Congrats its a real good one


----------



## JasonDunn

Congratz!! reading good one.waiting for your experience sharing next.


----------



## cedar hacker

I hope you like it. Iv bout decided thats gonna be my next toy. Well after i fix
Up a lil ms 250 i received for the great price of $20.


----------

